

HttpFox: The FireFox add-on you can't live without - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/09/26/httpfox-the-firefox-add-on-you-cant-live-without.aspx

======
briansmith
How does this compare to Firebug's similar feature?

~~~
gleb
Unlike Firebug and TamperData HttpFox does not change behavior of the browser
cache, and correctly reports what is being served from cache and what goes on
the wire. Unlike TD and LiveHTTPHeaders it has a convenient user interface for
examining HTTP conversation post-factum, including timing, cache info, etc.
The interface part follows from it being a direct, if not yet complete clone
of HttpWatch, an excellent commercial product for IE. Unlike
tcpdump/tcpflow/wireshark it allows convenient capture of SSL traffic, and is
quick to use.

In summary, HttpFox is the a great tool for HTTP optimization under Firefox.

------
also
When I just want to see the requests sent to a website, this works fine for
me:

tcpdump host thedomain -A -s10000 | grep -Eo "(GET|POST).*$"

More info here:

<http://en.gibney.org/capture_webtraffic/>

~~~
tptacek
-s0 does what you're trying to do with -s10000

------
there
the Tamper Data add-on is quite similar but also allows you to interrupt/drop
requests and change header values and POST parameters on the fly.

~~~
gojomo
Any chance Tamper Data catches an outbound request early enough you can
actually rewrite the target URL, including target host?

Because I've wanted to make an extension that does that for a while, but
haven't found in Mozilla docs the right hooks, and would love a working model.

~~~
eduardoflores
You can change any header or content to be sent, including the host header. Is
this what you need?

~~~
gojomo
I need to change the actual IP address contacted, and URL (path) requested.

------
Conceptual
Another alternative to look at is Live HTTP Headers:
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3829>

------
chwolfe
If you work in an IE world, Fiddler is a nice tool.

~~~
fozy
Now why would someone want to do that :P

------
cubix
_unless you've got ninja-like skills and can write an appropriate filter to
see just the data you're interested in, the signal-to-noise ratio in Wireshark
can be overwhelming._

Nina-like skills? I would consider that just basic competence with the tool.

------
known
<http://www.site-perf.com>

